# how low is low?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Man its cold out today... 15 below this morning and it warmed up to a toasty 4 below through out the day... 

thats the coldest so far this year... 


i cant wait till february.... last year we hit 28 below not sure if we can break that record...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, it is sunny and 72F today ---- wow, this winter is really nice.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

eace:


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

John,
Being where you are from, you know cold. Here in the upper midwest - likewise. What really made me laugh was how the recent cold spell along the east coast made the lead story in all the national network newscasts. It only got down around zero in New York City and Boston and they acted like it was the onset of another ice age.

Must have been a real slow news day!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It is just that the strip of coastline from Boston to Washinton DC is so self absorbed, that they really have no clue as to what is going on in the rest of the country. It is only cold if they are cold, it's only a drought if they are dry, and for whatever reason, Michael Jackson's activities are more important than, world peace, world hunger, war anywhere, etc. Bunch of clowns running the news! I'm on the fringe of that coastal strip, but my TV all comes from there. Can't get decent news anywhere except the internet.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*bontai*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *It is just that the strip of coastline from Boston to Washinton DC is so self absorbed, that they really have no clue as to what is going on in the rest of the country. It is only cold if they are cold, it's only a drought if they are dry, and for whatever reason, Michael Jackson's activities are more important than, world peace, world hunger, war anywhere, etc. Bunch of clowns running the news! I'm on the fringe of that coastal strip, but my TV all comes from there. Can't get decent news anywhere except the internet. *


That is one of the most accurate descriptions I have heard. I have never thought about it like that- but you are exactly right!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats the way it is here in Illinois also.Chicago thinks there just about it.There alway complaining about something and do not have a clue that there is a real world out side that concrete jungle.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It got down to about 24 deg this morning and it was cold to me the dog didnt take long to do her bussness. I know that not cold to yall but down here thats cold. But warm up to about 60 deg so i can live with it.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- didnt even have to cover my Satsuma trees ----- no Sir ---
must get down to teens before those temps do any damage to them Satsuma trees --- most cold tolerant of all citrus. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

My heart bleeds for you guys....

I stood outside at a high school hockey game last night for 2.5 hours... it was 12 degrees.. nothing like last week, but after a few hours in it.. i was frozen....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We're into our cold snap...another two weeks and we should be on the other side of it..I hope anyway.


----------

